# 'New' ROTP Application Requirement?



## hold_fast (13 Jan 2010)

Hey ladies and gents,

Just wanted to pass on what I've discovered today regarding ROTP applications, since this is apparently a new rule:

*All ROTP applications MUST list RMC-St. Jean or RMC-Kingston as one of their three preferred choices, and be willing to attend one of those institutions.*

I went to finish off my initial application process today and discovered that there had been some sort of meeting or conference between recruiting centres that this rule came out of. It affected me specifically, as I've already put in 2.5 years of post-secondary education, so I ruled on the side of logic and said I wouldn't be willing to start my degree over at RMC. 

So, I had to fill out a new piece of paper that stated I was willing to attend RMC... and should they offer only RMC to me, I have the option to reject their offer.

As for how this applies to you - if you have an application in process now - they had mentioned something about possibly going back through current applications and seeing that RMC was listed as an option.

*Applications will apparently not be accepted if RMC is not one of the preferred choices.*

If this is already obvious information, feel free to lock the thread. I just know there were people who were only interested in the CivU option on here, and this may apply to them.


----------



## gcclarke (13 Jan 2010)

They aren't going to let your 2.5 years of schooling go to waste. They'll either let you finish your degree at your current institution, or transfer you to RMC using the credits that you've already earned. I think the former is much more likely than the latter. To force you to start over completely at RMC in first year would be an unconscionable waste of taxpayer money. 

Other than that, in general, I don't really have a problem with this policy. If we're spending so much money running a university of our own (With two campuses none the less!), we should at least be able to ensure that we're making the most efficient use possible of it. I don't really think that starting off someone's career instilling the notion that you'll go where you're sent is a bad thing. Better off to get them used to it early!


----------



## Otis (13 Jan 2010)

This is news to me ... but then again, I was off work today, so maybe they did discuss this and change this rule ... I'll have to check next week when I go back in to the office.


----------



## dbouls (13 Jan 2010)

They definately wont make you go to RMC instead of finishing your degree. Also, when I was an applicant it was understood that you have to have at least 2 years or more remaining in your degree to be accepted. This was last year. Are you in a 5 year program?


----------



## hold_fast (14 Jan 2010)

dbouls said:
			
		

> They definately wont make you go to RMC instead of finishing your degree. Also, when I was an applicant it was understood that you have to have at least 2 years or more remaining in your degree to be accepted. This was last year. Are you in a 5 year program?



I took a reduced course load for a couple years (4 courses a semester instead of 5) because of extracurricular involvements, which forces me into an additional semester after my initial four years. I'm now back to a full course load for the rest of my degree.

So, if I was to be subsidized starting in September 2010, it would be for a 1.5 years.
The recruiter said that as long as I had one year left in my degree for them to subsidize, it was fine.


----------



## montana (14 Jan 2010)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> They aren't going to let your 2.5 years of schooling go to waste. They'll either let you finish your degree at your current institution, or transfer you to RMC using the credits that you've already earned. I think the former is much more likely than the latter. To force you to start over completely at RMC in first year would be an unconscionable waste of taxpayer money.



You would be surprised.... I have known a couple of people who had about 2 years of university, who were offered only RMC and started all over as they only got some elective credits counted towards RMC. Then again this was about 4 years ago so hopefully the system works better now.


----------



## mathabos (18 Jan 2010)

I am taking University course in Quebec which makes the total degree 3 years long instead of 4. When I applied in September I did so for Civ-U only and was told it was ok as by the time I was accepted (if I was) It would be a waste of money for them to pay RMC for me as I will have 1.5 years of school left. I doubt that including RMC in my app would change anything. But next time im near the recruiting center ill stop by and ask.


----------



## nickanick (16 Sep 2011)

I have searched both on this forum and RMC's website about the academic requirements of being accept into the ROTP program.
Would anyone know the minimum GPA or % for admission to the ROTP program?


----------



## Melbatoast (18 Sep 2011)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> They aren't going to let your 2.5 years of schooling go to waste. They'll either let you finish your degree at your current institution, or transfer you to RMC using the credits that you've already earned. I think the former is much more likely than the latter. To force you to start over completely at RMC in first year would be an unconscionable waste of taxpayer money.



Don't overestimate the amount of common sense contained in this system.  I had 2.5 years of a particular degree completed but was required to switch degree programs in order to obtain subsidization, based on a reference that seems to have disappeared (and was not a CFAO).  My original degree is listed as "fully acceptable" for my MOC on the ROTP matrix referenced in CFAO 9-12 too...(but I'm a UTP).  I didn't have to go to RMC though.

So, the taxpayer will be funding at least 3 years of my school, instead of 1.5.  I don't really mind because the degree I'm doing now is frankly more interesting.

I'm sure RMC would do a PLAR and give as much credit as possible, but anything is possble.


----------



## gawnewiththewind (19 Sep 2011)

nickanick said:
			
		

> I have searched both on this forum and RMC's website about the academic requirements of being accept into the ROTP program.
> Would anyone know the minimum GPA or % for admission to the ROTP program?



Taken directly from the RMC website; Students must offer a minimum course mark of 70% for each of the required courses and have an overall average of 70% on the best 6 courses completed in grade 12.

For the lot of us from BC, the prereqs are listed on their site according to what degree you're wanting to get into

http://www.rmc.ca/adm/apbcy-pabcy-eng.asp

Keep in mind that these are the absolute minimums they will accept for consideration, the recruiter recommended that I aim for mainly high B's with a couple of A's too.


----------



## LOLslamball (19 Sep 2011)

I put no to RMC as I'm starting 2nd year at civy u and didn't think much of it. I then went to change it and the recruiter told me it wouldn't matter because I there was no chance of me being sent to RMC and there was no chance I would miss out on a spot in ROTP because of it.


----------



## nickanick (19 Sep 2011)

gawnewiththewind said:
			
		

> Taken directly from the RMC website; Students must offer a minimum course mark of 70% for each of the required courses and have an overall average of 70% on the best 6 courses completed in grade 12.
> 
> For the lot of us from BC, the prereqs are listed on their site according to what degree you're wanting to get into
> 
> ...



Thank you for the information. However, since I'm already in my 3rd year of University, 
will I have a better chance to transfer into RMC than other high school applicants ?

Another question about ROTP, if I choose not to attend to RMC, can I still  apply to ROTP and 
receive the tuition for the whole degree from the CF, given that I'm already enrolling in a degree.


----------



## scriptox (19 Sep 2011)

nickanick said:
			
		

> Thank you for the information. However, since I'm already in my 3rd year of University,
> will I have a better chance to transfer into RMC than other high school applicants ?
> 
> Another question about ROTP, if I choose not to attend to RMC, can I still  apply to ROTP and
> receive the tuition for the whole degree from the CF, given that I'm already enrolling in a degree.



If you are already in your third year, I believe they won't take your application. I believe the cut off is 2 years in. You would most likely be told to finish your degree, and then apply as a DEO Officer.


----------

